# Energizer GC2 6 volt, Golf Cart battery Dimensions



## Jackal01

Does anyone have the dimensions of this battery? I am having difficulty finding the LWH online.


----------



## forluvofsmoke

I did a search on Ixquick for "battery group size chart" instead of the actual battery/manufacturer/model...came up with this:

L=12.25", W=7.13", H=12.88"

It's on the very bottom of this chart:
http://www.batterystuff.com/kb/tools/bci-battery-group-sizes.html

Any manufactured brand in the GC2 group size should be at, or very near, the above listed dimensions, just as a car or truck battery would be. Hope this ends your searching. Good luck on the project.


----------



## Jackal01

Thanks. I was given a Stanley rolling toll box and I want to know if 2 of those batteries will fit inside.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## TomBergstrand

I just yesterday measured the Energizer 6 volt golf cart batts at Sam's club to see if 2 would fit on the nose of my travel trailer. 10 inches wide, 7 inches deep and 10 inches high. If it makes a difference they were $84 and change each.


----------



## Jackal01

Yup. $84 at my Sam's, too. CHEAP!

Thanks for the measurements.


----------



## frankd4

*Interstate Batteries*

I have been using Interstate Batteries at my BOL for two years got them at Costco for 89$ I have 14 of them once a month top them up with distilled water they work great, 6volt 220amp golf cart batteries.


----------

